# Looked at the Green Mountain Grills today.



## mowin (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been researching pellet grills,  and the GMG's and Rec-tec's are the two I've narrowed it down to.  Went and looked at the Davy Crockett.  Man is it small. But I liked the price. The Daniel Boone is a little to big, but a better fit for my needs. I wasn't overly impressed with the thickness of the steel.  Look like a nice grill, but I wish I knew someone near me that had a RT mini i could look at.

So which one should I choose. The GMG DB non wifi, or the Rec-Tec Mini?  The RT-680 isn't a option due to the cost.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 4, 2015)

I think I've talked myself out of the DC grill. It's cool, it's convient and offers a lot of versatility, but it's so small! Two slabs of ribs? A smallish brisket? I think if I do make the switch from a stick burner to pellets, I'm gonna want to be able to do the big smokes as well, just easier.
I also agree on what you found with the GMG grills, really hard to beat for the money, just have to save up my pennies now!


----------



## americanflannel (Sep 5, 2015)

My cousin has a Green Mountain Grill and loves it to the point that my other cousin who has tregars (yea he has one to cook and one for spare parts and experiments) is going to steal it from him one day when he isn't looking. Heard nothing but good about GMG


----------



## mowin (Sep 5, 2015)

I like the 6 yr warranty on the rec tec.  The mini is a good looking grill. I dont think either grill is a bad choice..
My b-day is in Nov, maybe its time to leave hints laying around the house...:biggrin:


----------



## muralboy (Sep 5, 2015)

I looked at RecTec and ended up going with the PelletPro627. Bigger than the mini and other smaller grills but not as big as the larger RT. 

Good compromise in size and good value for money. Had since Father's Day. Love it


----------



## mowin (Sep 5, 2015)

muralboy said:


> I looked at RecTec and ended up going with the PelletPro627. Bigger than the mini and other smaller grills but not as big as the larger RT.
> 
> Good compromise in size and good value for money. Had since Father's Day. Love it



I looked into the PP627. Definitely a nice grill, but out of my price range.  Looking to keep it at $600


----------



## themandlj32 (Sep 5, 2015)

I purchased a Davy Crockett back in April. I love it. Don't let the construction looks full you. They are well built and hold temp better then you think. I've got the WIFI model and it makes your cooks so much easier. You won't be disappointed if you get one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had my GMG DB for 2 yrs now & really enjoy it !  The thickness of the metal has never been an issue for me at least... I've smoked in -20* weather & it chugged along just fine, used a few extra pellets but at that temp I was expecting that !  I also know some RT owners on here that are real happy with that smoker as well !  Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong on either one !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## big-b-bbq (Feb 11, 2016)

Just bought DB last week having trouble with temp. My maverick thermometers read 50 degrees hotter than digital display on smoker. I am wandering if anyone else havery had same problem and how they corrected


----------



## cars (Feb 11, 2016)

big-B-bbq said:


> Just bought DB last week having trouble with temp. My maverick thermometers read 50 degrees hotter than digital display on smoker. I am wandering if anyone else havery had same problem and how they corrected


I would contact your dealer.  There seems to be a bunch of different versions of heat shields, drip pans, etc. coming out the last 6 months.   2 people ordering on the same day are getting different versions. 

Mine is so old it isn't even named after a frontiersman!  So the dealer or rep is probably the best person to answer your questions.

Good luck!  They are great units!!


----------



## jcjack (Aug 6, 2016)

Just picked up my DB yesterday.  Like you, I was torn between the Rectec standard version and the GMG grill.  The Rectec was much bigger and had the all stainless steel construction.  The GMG DB, although smaller in surface area, still had enough room for four pork shoulders at once.  Moreover, it was $300 cheaper!  Add in the wifi, a built in food thermometer, as well as other features not found on the Rectec, and I was sold.  What made it easy was there was a dealer 20 minutes away from me and they had the smokers in stock.  Rectec would have had to ship theirs to me (add $150 shipping and wait time).  I was able to purchase my GMG DB, burn it in yesterday and now am running my first smoke on it.

I'm already impressed.  Both for the burn in and to start the shoulder at 6am today, the temps came up quickly.  I love the programmable link to my iPhone where I was able to set a profile for the shoulder (150F for two hours to get some deep smokiness in and then switch to 250F until the shoulder reaches 195F).  The great thing was with the profile, I literally programmed it in and then went back to bed!!  Woke up three hours later and the profile had already completed stage one (150F/2 hours) and had automatically cranked up the temp to 250.  Its measuring the food temps now and seems pretty accurate.  I may not have needed the 2 hour pre-smoke as there appears to be a good thin stream of nice bluish smoke coming out of the chimney.  Can't wait to see how it turns out in a few hours!

So far, I highly recommend the GMG DB.  I paid just under $800 for the wifi unit, a 30 lb. (approx.) bag of GMG pellets and a custom cover.  Again, Rectec was $300 more AND with a delivery charge of $150.  They are having a sale right now through Labor day.  Helped push me over the edge.  Hope this helps!


----------



## mowin (Aug 6, 2016)

Congrats on the  GMG. I love mine.

I would definitely  get a good digital thermometer like a maverick 732 or igrill2.

My set temp is definitely different then actual grate temp. 
I also use todds AMNTS for added smoke flavor. Without it i don't get the smoke flavor i like. 

I found pellets make a huge difference in smokeness. Most are 100% hardwood,  but the base is alder or oak, 60%, and the flavor wood is the remaining 40%.  
Look for 100% hickory,  apple ect.  I'm using Lumberjack 100% hickory and it's a nigh and day difference from the blended pellets.  

Look forward to seeing some tasty qview. Thumbs Up


----------



## paul6 (Aug 6, 2016)

My son has one ( DB ) and loves it , only thing I would suggest is the Amazen Tube for more smoke .


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 9, 2016)

I went and looked at the GMG today.  Was overall impressed with the construction.  Door was a little flimsy, but overall, seemed like a nice unit.  Torn on if I do the Jim Bowie or the Daniel Boone.  i like the idea of the larger size, but I just don't know if I am going to need it.  Still have a large charcoal grill for times when I have to have the extra space.

One question you all may know....I wish the grill racks were of thicker quality.  Is it possible to upgrade the racks, or are they tuned to the way the unit is built?

So this is what I am down to:

2 year old Traeger 075--$300

Daniel Boone WiFi-$699

Jim Bowie Wifi--$999

3 day used Yoder s640 for $1250

So hard to make a darn choice!!  Going to be even tougher to choose the first cook!


----------



## gomez93 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a GMG DB and like it very much. I also bought a front shelf and mounted it on the inside which almost doubles the capacity.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

Purchase made. GMG DB wifi  

The price and my ability to control the grill by wifi so my wife can cook things when I am not there or running late helped a lot. I also became real with myself that I am not of the level cook that really warrants me spending the extra money for a Yoder or above. REc Tec and my inability to touch it kept me away from them. 

Headed home to put it together and get going. Any recommendations for a quick break in prior to making some filets tonight?


----------



## gomez93 (Aug 10, 2016)

30 minutes at 350° to burn off manufacturing oils and you'll be ready to cook.


----------



## mowin (Aug 10, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> Purchase made. GMG DB wifi
> 
> The price and my ability to control the grill by wifi so my wife can cook things when I am not there or running late helped a lot. I also became real with myself that I am not of the level cook that really warrants me spending the extra money for a Yoder or above. REc Tec and my inability to touch it kept me away from them.
> 
> Headed home to put it together and get going. Any recommendations for a quick break in prior to making some filets tonight?



Congrats on the DB.  Looking forward to seeing some qview.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

What a bummer...didn't even make it out of the Burn In Stage.  Appears as though my Hopper Fan is bad.  Wasn't holding temp and all my smoke was coming out of the hopper box instead of the chimney.  I called tech support and she was very helpful, but here I have my new toy with Filets in the Fridge waiting for dinner tonight, and I am not even going to get to use the GMG.  Not a good start.......not a good start at all.

One of the legs was also missing a lot that never showed up, so as soon as it cools down, I am going to make sure it is not stuck in the fan causing the issue.


----------



## mowin (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, that sucks... 

Glad CS is on top of it tho


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

No bolt in the fan. It did not spin freely. Played with it some and it is now spinning freely so I am getting ready to try again and see if it works this time. 

I really hate taking apart brand new stuff. I have the worst luck with new stuff. The first one of everything I buy is always broken or missing something.


----------



## mowin (Aug 10, 2016)

Hope it works for ya. I'd definitely swap it out when the new one arrives.

You would have to take it apart to swap out the fan, so it should be easier when the new one comes.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you know.......is the hopper fan supposed to run all the time?  When is that fan supposed to turn on?


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

No luck. Never turned on. Saw it twitch once. 

Going to grab the bag of charcoal and get the old grill fired up. I am not looking forward to listening to my wife when she gets home. All I'm going to hear is how she never had any problems with her gas grill.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 10, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 10, 2016






The Charcoal Grill made a valiant effort to defend itself against the GMG that sits across from it in an inoperable manner.........:nothing more tha Lawreys seasoned salt and Pepper and some worschester sauce. Quite tasty.


----------



## mowin (Aug 13, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> Do you know.......is the hopper fan supposed to run all the time?  When is that fan supposed to turn on?



Yes, the hopper fan is supposed to run constantly and at a set speed. 
Glad you were able to get the meal cooked. Hang in there, you'll get the DB up and running soon.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 13, 2016)

The fan arrived today!!!!  Going to smoke up those hot dog burnt ends tonight for the family as a snack, but tomorrow, we go for some baby back ribs!!!!!!!  This will be my first attempt ever at doing ribs on any style grill!!!!!!!


----------



## mowin (Aug 13, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and get a couple cheap oven therms to monitor grate temps.  My DB is off from set temp.

Better yet, if u can find a maverick 732 locally, grab it.  It has a probe for meat and grate temps.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your problems. Glad that GMG sent you the new fan. Keep us posted on the repairs and how you like your new smoker. I stopped by my local dealer today and bought four more bags of pellets. Going to try my hand at a brisket tomorrow with the DB.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 13, 2016)

Will have it installed in about 10 minutes. 

Let me know how that brisket goes....especially the burnt ends........that is so close to being attempted here next weekend depending on how this first attempt at Ribs goes. 

Sure hope everyone is enjoying my newness to all of this. Nothing like being a virgin pellet grilled and BBQ past a burger and some chicken!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 13, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 13, 2016






Ok....points for the rub thrown in the box with the new fan.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 13, 2016)

We have a proper working grill!













image.jpg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 14, 2016)

And the first cook is complete. Equated to dinner at 930, but oh was it worth it. 

Couple of artichoke and garlic dogs, cooked at 450 for 6 minutes a side, then lowered temp to 330, and added some shrimp with some olive oil and some 5 pepper seasoning on top of a salad of greens with a honey lime dressing. 

We make this meal often, and I can tell you, I asked several people and everyone, including myself, noticed a marked improvement on the meal. I knew I "wanted" and "needed" there to be a marked improvement after spending the money and dealing with the frustration of the fan, so that fact that is was not just me, made a huge difference!!!

I can't wait for the ribs tomorrow!!!!  I am so happy and stoked


----------



## jcjack (Aug 14, 2016)

@tikigriller  - brisket results are in.













IMG_0533.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 14, 2016






I had injected a can of beef broth into the flat the night before.  Surprisingly little in the pan in the AM when I added a Dijon mustard coating followed by a dry rub.  This photo is the ready to go brisket sitting on the GMG-DB already producing smoke!  Had it at 150F for about an hour to get some smoke flavor going, then up to 250F.  Here's the brisket after hitting 150F internal temp per the Maverick food probe.













IMG_0534.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 14, 2016






I did notice the GMG-DG runs about 25f to 50F hotter than what's registered on the unit.  I adjusted temps accordingly.  After the brisket hit 150F, I foil wrapped the brisket and back into the GMG_DB until it hit about 195F to 200F.  From there it goes into parchment paper and back on the smoker set to 150F (which is surprising accurate in the low range!). There it sat for about an hour before I pulled it for dinner.   Here are the uncut and cut pictures.













IMG_0535.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 14, 2016


















IMG_0536.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 14, 2016






Notice that in going from 150F to 200F, the meat shrunk quite a bit - that's the same pan in all of the pictures!  I was super worried after the foil step in that I was able to drain about a good amount of juice from the brisket foil (think a full can!).  However, it turned out fine in the end - moist and eminently carveable.  There was a nice smoke ring around and again the meat was juicy and tender.  I'm still working on getting it all the way to pull apart soft.  I suspect that I need to let it sit in the parchment a bit longer.

As for the GMG-DB, I figured I used about half the 29lb bag in getting the brisket done.  Given that I can get the bags for about $17/bag from my local, that's not bad.  They do take good care of me!  Certainly less pricey than the Amazon.com prices!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks really good!!!  My ribs are still going. Smoked them at 180 for 5 hours, and just turned it up to 225 for the last hour. They don't seem to be getting where I want them, so it is forcing me to check on them more than I wish. Have a sweet rack going and a spicy rack going. Hoping for the 90 degree flex I have been reading about to be achieved in about 30 more minutes. 

So very much to learn......


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's how they are looking thus far....,













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## jcjack (Aug 14, 2016)

@tikigriller - looking good!  I've done ribs around 250F on my propane smoker. Takes about 6 hours. I have yet to do them on the GMG-DB. Let us know how they end up.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 14, 2016)

Well....first real test....not so good. Ribs were a little on the Dry side. Flavor was good. Just too tough for my liking

Did a brown sugar run with a sweet BBQ suace.  Kids like sweet better than spivey. 

Cooked them at 180 for 5 hours, and they never seemed to be done. Raised the temps to 225 for what ended up being an hour and a half. There were spots that were really tastey and then spots like jerky. 

Hopefully you all can tell me what you recommend by the picks. Like I said, flavor was great, meat was not. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 14, 2016






This is the second rack













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 14, 2016






And here is how the plate looked. Garlic mashed potatoes and some asparagus with lemons and pepper and some garlic. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## mowin (Aug 15, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> Well....first real test....not so good. Ribs were a little on the Dry side. Flavor was good. Just too tough for my liking
> 
> Did a brown sugar run with a sweet BBQ suace.  Kids like sweet better than spivey.
> 
> ...



Your ribs were not cooked. 180 is too low of a temp for 5 hrs. The 1 1/2 you added at the higher temp wasn't quite long enough.  You needed to be on the 225-250* range for the entire cook. Your ribs didn't reach a high enough internal temp to break down the connective tissues. 

Try a higher temp next time, and go for tenderness. When a toothpick slides in with little to no resistance, there done.

I do SL ribs on my DB frequently.  I monitor my pit temp with a igrill2 so i can keep pit temp between  225* - 250*.  I use the 3-2-1 method.  3 hrs on, 2 hrs foiled, 1 hr no foil to regain some of the bark.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks

I went with the 180 based on the recipe from GMG's own website.


----------



## gomez93 (Aug 15, 2016)

I would think you're doing more drying than cooking at 180°
I do ribs at 275° and they're done in 4 hours or less


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

@tikigriller  - I hear you on following the GMG website, but even the "pros" don't always get it right. I echo what Mowen and Gomez93 said.  180F is simply way to low and does more to dehydrate than to cook.  You can still get good smoke in the 225F to 275F range from the GMG-DB.  If you're worried about good smoke flavor, feel free to start the ribs at 150F for the first hour, but crank that puppy up to 250F after that and go for four more hours.  You should get fall-off-the-bone ribs from there.  To be sure, use a temperature probe to make sure the meat gets to at least 190F.  A range of 190F to just over 200F is what you want for tender meat.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

You all are spot on!!  There were sections of the meat that were good. There were sections that were like jerky. 

Guess I should have had this conversation prior to cooking!!

Doing beer can chicken Wednesday. Any suggestions on cooking temps and times for that one?


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

I did a spatchcock chicken last weekend. With chicken, I had it at 275F to 300F most of the time. Since I had spatchcocked it, I put it skin side down to get it crispy and upped the heat to 350F towards the end.  It got most of the way there, but the internal temp read 165 before the skin was fully crisped. Next time, I may crank up the heat a bit more towards the end.

For beer can chicken, If you were doing a straight smoke, seems 300F to 350F would do it. Using a food temp probe would seem key to getting to the right temperature.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

You may even want to go lower on the temperature. Something in the 250 to 300 range if you wanted to get more smoke flavoring. I should add that when I did mine at 300 to 350, it had a light smoke flavor, not heavy at all.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't think I want a heavy flavor..just enough to taste a difference between the GMG vs the Charcoal vs the Gas.

I have more of a concern for crispy skin.  I love a good crispy skin....on pretty much anything I cook with skin.  Skinless stuff, I still like a good bark to it.  Those two things are what held me back from getting a pellet grill/smoker in the past.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

This grill is going to get me fired. I am spending too much time researching meals vs. working.....

Ok...so I am going to spatchcock Wednesday now instead of Beer can.  Skin side down though?  I definitely want a crispy skin.  I saw another thread that recommended drying out the skin by leaving it uncovered the night before.  Would you recommend seasoning it for any amount of specific time prior to cooking it, or is it just season and go?  Does not sound like this is a meal that takes very long, so I might be able to do this one tonight as it seems prep time is pretty limited and I have a range chicken sitting in the fridge right now!~

My initial plan is going to go for skin side down at 325 based on your results.  I so need this one to turn out after my rib disaster.  Funny thing is, my wife claimed to like the ribs and really has no idea what she missed out on!!!  LOL


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL!  You know how the saying goes - happy wife ...

On the spatchcock, I didn't have time for an overnight brine or rub. I'd recommend it for deeper flavor. But it's not critical. Give yourself time to smoke at 300F (2-3 hours). Let the thermometer in the breast meat be your guide. Once it hits 150F internal temp, crank to 350 or even 400 to get the skin crisp and get it all the way to 165F.  Leave skin side down the whole time. I was going to flip but the indirect heat with the GMG-DB prevented the flare ups and burned skin typical of regular direct flame grills. Good luck!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

Perfect. 

Sorry to say however, you keep bringing up questions now. 

Brine......I know this is soaking the chicken overnight and can make it juicier and even pink when eating, but is there a specific trick to it?  What does one put in their brine traditionally speaking?


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

Brining consists of soaking the bird overnight in a salt and water solution. You want enough water to cover the bird.  Use about 1/4 cup kosher salt two every 4 cups of water. You can also add brown sugar, orange or lemon slices, rosemary, or any other spice you'd like in the brine.

When you are ready to smoke, pull the bird out of the brine, rinse under cold water, pat dry, and then put your favorite rub over the bird. Smoke away!

As a shortcut, You can dry brine. That involves rubbing the bird inside and out with kosher salt and letting it sit in the refrigerator for a couple hours. After the couple hours are over, rinse the bird in cold water to wash away the salt, pat dry, season with dry rub, and then smoke.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 15, 2016)

Last question...I promise...well..at least for this one.......do you rub just over the skin, or do you try to get between the skin and the chicken as well?


----------



## jcjack (Aug 15, 2016)

For the rub? I have always just coated the surface on the skin. If you can get between skin and meat, I'd be interested to hear how that works out for you.

No worries on questions. Happy to help.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

Getting ready to put her on.......take the temp at the breast, right?


----------



## jcjack (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes. Thickest part. Avoid hitting the bone.


----------



## mowin (Aug 16, 2016)

165* breast, 170* thigh.   I always brine my yard birds.
Kosher salt light br sugar, ginger, onion and garlic power. 
Brine overnight, rinse, dry skin, and rub. I usually separate the skin from the breast meat, and add a couple pats of butter between the two.  

The only time I can see the meat turning pink after brining is if you added cure#1 to the brine. That will add the pink color and also change the flavor.


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 16, 2016)

One can also check for doneness by sampling the temperature of the thigh, but it should be 5°-7°F higher than what would be indicated for the breast. I predict you're going to nail this cook!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

I brined it overnight just with water and salt.  Pulled it out today at about 3:30, per another posts recommendation towards crispy skin desires, hit it with the hair dryer for a few minutes to dry out the skin some.  Put Pappy's Rub all over the outside and just put it on the GMG right now.

Dinner shall hopefully be ready to go around 730 or so.  (we traditionally eat late around these parts)  I decided to NOT go breast side down.  My brain just felt like it would dry out the meat.  I also chickened out on smoking it at 300 first and then hotter at the end due to my Rib's disaster the other night.  Went with 335 hoping to shorten the additional heat at the end to make sure the skin is crispy if I need it.  It is about 90 degrees outside right now, so even though I had some folks recommend up to 350, I thought it would be smart to stay below that mark with the additional outside heat.  Have no idea if that makes a darn difference.

Quick.....if you see anything I have done that is taking me down a path of disaster, speak now or forever hold thy peace.

Simple sides tonight......some rice and a Pear Salad.....nothing extreme.  Have to keep the focus on the meat!  LOL

Boy do I hope this turns out better than the ribs!  With all the help I have gotten from around here, I am pretty confident it will be.  Did some burgers yesterday with Cheddar Cheese and Bacon and a couple brats, and they came out awesome!!  I got the hang of the simple stuff I have cooked for years.  Believe it or not...well, with all the questions, it is pretty easy to believe...this is the first time I have ever cooked a full chicken and not just chicken parts!  I figure it is August, so practice a few chickens, make one or two trial runs at a turkey, and then I will be good to go come Thanksgiving!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

One beaf I have with the GMG....the Wifi Range SUCKS.  My grill is not that far from the signal, and I can't get it to connect, so I can't use the handy dandy app.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 16, 2016)

Funny - my wifi range is pretty good. Router is in the family room. Back door from the FR to the deck and the GMG is there.  Good signal all around.  Good luck with the bird!!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

I am paranoid.......seems like the temp on the chicken is racing up much faster than it should.  It's been on the grill for about 30 minutes or so and it is already at 120.  Is it safe to say the temp is going to slow down as it gets closer to the end desired temp?


----------



## jcjack (Aug 16, 2016)

Make sure the temp probe is in the thickest part of the breast and not exposed to any air or hitting bone. Both will throw off the temp. If all is good there, it should slow down in temp rise as you get to the 165 mark.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks.  It has seemed to slow down quite a bit.

To bad many newbies like me will never get to this thread....it has taken a life of its own that is proving to be extremely helpful to me!!!!

Thanks again....I really appreciate you all making me look good in front of my wife!  Will send some pics as soon as it is all done.  One thing I have been very good at, is NOT cheating at looking inside the grill.  HA!


----------



## mowin (Aug 16, 2016)

Your good.   You might eat a little early, but you will quickly learn NOT to plan on a set time to eat, but a general time frame.


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 16, 2016)

mowin said:


> .......................... you will quickly learn NOT to plan on a set time to eat, but a general time frame.


Such as......."Tuesday!"


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 16, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> I am paranoid.......seems like the temp on the chicken is racing up much faster than it should.  It's been on the grill for about 30 minutes or so and it is already at 120.  Is it safe to say the temp is going to slow down as it gets closer to the end desired temp?


It seems just about everything does that. The way my first brisket soared in temperature during the first hour of cooking, I was led to firmly believe it would be done in about an hour and ten minutes: took about thirteen hours.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

Just cheated and checked the chicken since it hit 150. Skin is already nice and crispy with a good look to her. Seems to be coming along just fine!!  













image.jpg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 16, 2016






Does that temp probe look to be in a good spot?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 16, 2016)

I am going to retrofit an old school Oklahoma Joe charcoal grill into a smoker with the Smoke daddy hopper.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

The meat was perfect.......













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 16, 2016






The plate looked good....













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 16, 2016






It was just a tad salty. So either I did too much salt in the brine...18 cups of water and 1 1/4 cup sea salt....or too much rub that ended up being salty. It was just simply too salty. 

Seasoning is always going to be my challenge. I don't have the taste buds to know what to use and how much. 

But the skin was crispy. Simply cooked it breast side up at 335 in 90 degree outside temp until chicken reached 165. The meat and skin really was perfect.  It was just the seasoning that missed. 

Slowly getting better. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## mowin (Aug 17, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> The meat was perfect.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 1/4 cups is a little much salt IMO. I  use 3/4 cup per gallon of water (16c).  But I don't rarely use salt on my plated food.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 17, 2016)

IMG_0558.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 17, 2016






Don't feel bad - its all a learning curve.  Did smoked salmon tonight.  Used a recipe that had me dry brining overnight with brown sugar and salt, then rinsing, air drying, then smoking.  Turned out mostly well, but a tad on the salty side.  The recipe is better for smoked salmon as an appetizer (small slices on crackers with cream cheese) than as a main course.  Here's a photo of the plate.  Too bad the wife felt it too salty to finish!  No worries, appetizer leftovers.


----------



## mowin (Aug 17, 2016)

JCJack said:


> IMG_0558.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh that looks good.  Might sound silly, but keep notes of your cooks.  It's much easier to look at notes on what you did a few weeks ago vs memory.  It defiantly helps.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm playing it safe tonight. Tri tip marinated from the butcher that we like, baked potatoes-yes, they are on the grill already, and some green beans and pasta for the kiddos. 

Oh...and a sweet onion..whole onion with a cube of butter and seasoned pepper. Cook as long as you want. Always gets destroyed by everyone before anything else. 

If I screw this one up, I'm selling this thing!!  LOL


----------



## mowin (Aug 17, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> I'm playing it safe tonight. Tri tip marinated from the butcher that we like, baked potatoes-yes, they are on the grill already, and some green beans and pasta for the kiddos.
> 
> Oh...and a sweet onion..whole onion with a cube of butter and seasoned pepper. Cook as long as you want. Always gets destroyed by everyone before anything else.
> 
> If I screw this one up, I'm selling this thing!!  LOL



SOLD.   LOL


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok. 640pm. Tip put on grill at 225. Current meat reading at 69. Potatoes in the touch test don't feel anywhere close to being done after sitting I there at 350 for an hour, so I am definitely not worried about those over cooking while waiting on the meat. 

Any ideas how long I can expect?


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm fed up with this thing. I don't think anything is even working. Can't get the food therm to work worth a damn. Says my meat is already a 130. Can't stick it in a fatter piece of the tip. I don't even think the damn temp on the grill is right at this point. So ready to be done with it already. What good does anything do if it does not even give you the right damn info. 

Is 225 even hot enough if I want to eat before midnight?  Cooking potatoes at supposedly 350 for an hour and they still feel as hard as they did when I put them in there.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 17, 2016)

LOL

After sending an email to GMG about return policies, I gave up on their stupid food therm and cranked the temp up to 375 for 20 minutes a side. Everything turned out really good. Meat a little over cooked, but what I have learned this far, is forget about these stupid recipes. Nothing has worked for their site. Only thing that has worked thus far is the recommendation fro this site and friends who have cooked on these grills for a while now. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## jcjack (Aug 18, 2016)

Invest in a good digital thermometer. I use the Maverick for both grill temperature and food temperature. Way more accurate. I have had good results with chicken, pork shoulders, and brisket. For the salmon, it was pretty foolproof. 

Forgot the "corporate" recipes. About the only value from those is potentially the rubs or sauces. For cooking, I've gathered a variety of inputs from friends, smokers on the Internet, and my own experience in grilling and cooking. For example, on the salmon, one site said smoke for two hours. Another said 8. What a disparity!!  Knowing that salmon cooks quickly, I did mine at 165F for a couple hours to get good smoke, then cranked to 225F for 30 minutes. I checked with a fork - flaky but still moist!  Imagine the shoe leather I would have gone to 8 hours!  Imagine the undercooked salmon if I stuck with the "pro's" recipe!

Also, I have found the GMG-DB to be a pretty good product overall. It has its limits (e.g., lighter smoke flavor than my old propane set up, need to use pellets which cost more than propane!) but it also has great upsides (e.g., automatically maintains temps set, ease of use, still gives a decent smoke flavor, easy clean up). Give it time and make sure to figure more time than you think for cooking - especially anything that needs to get to a higher temp to break down meat collagen!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks  JC.  I  just have to be more patient.  I am so eager to have great new tasting food and have to realize, it is going to take a bit to get the hang of it.   Heck, after 5 days and some trial and error, I already now know how to make Ribs---Cook longer at 225-250, Chicken--Less Salt in the Brine or a different Rub---Tri Tip--about 250 for an hour to get a smoke, then crank it up to 350 and 20 minutes a side approximately!

Going to be interesting to see the response I get from GMG after I sent them a brutal email last night in my frustration asking about returning the grill and how useless I felt  it was! LOL

Tonight will be safe....not cooking dinner!!!


----------



## mowin (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree with JC. Get a maverick 732 , 733 or a igrill2, and go by those temps.  My DB is very close to set temps when set at 150†, but the higher I go they are way off.. like 75* off. 
But I don't care. I go by what my grate temp probes are telling me, and I adjust the temps accordingly. 

My right side is also hotter then the left.  Again don't mind.  If I'm cooking something like a packer, I'll flip it so it will cook evenly, or put the thinnest part on the cooler side. 

You will learn your smoker, and master it.  Give it time.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok...Kudos to GMG and their customer service.   Just got off the phone with Eric and we had a great conversation and some things to look for/do.  The little  things that he recommended changing right away, is to take the heat shield and slide it to the right as much as  possible.  He said a lot of people center it, as did I as it seems as though it should be, and it creates  a drag in the heat flow.   So that change will happen.  he also said that wrapping the drip trays, or  whatever they are called, is very recommended even though there are holes, to still wrap in foil.  Here is the twist for me however since I was already wrapping it in foil......he said to wrap it while it is on top of the other tray and wrap the edges of foil around them both.  When you only wrap the top one and then set it on the bottom one, it can create an air gap, effecting temps slightly.  he also recommended to always have the holes closed, not open.  Not sure why they would have the design if they recommend to always close  the holes, but I am sure there is some reasoning behind it.  I was  also using the  meat probe incorrectly.  Going into the side of the meat was not the way to go.....I need to go  straight down into the meat...so another case of possible user error.  Going to stick it in a glass of ice water tonight to see if it reads at the 32-36 degree mark to make sure it is working correctly. (it did for  the chicken)

I hope all that makes sense.  Bottom line, is I am happy with the answers he gave and the recommendations he said.   He did not sound like a salesman, or  someone trying to "make me happy"...he actually sounded like the folks I have been chatting with right here!!!


----------



## mowin (Aug 18, 2016)

Glad CS got back to you. 

First. Wrapping both trays together could make a difference, I've never tried it. 

2nd.  The holes in the tray are for high temp grilling and searing. Align the holes for more heat to get directly to your meat to get sear marks.  It does work, but not great.

3rd... What difference can it have to place probe from the top or side? As long as it's in the center of the thickest part of the meat and not touching bone it should be ok.. but I rarely use the GMG probe.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 19, 2016)

Same as mowin.  Wrapped foil on the grease trays.  Also on temperature, I noticed that with my Maverick 732 the grill is spot on at about 150F/165F.  Once the temperature goes higher (250F), the GMG-DB is about 25F to 50F high.  Worse as I go higher!  With the Maverick, I can adjust accordingly.  Haven't tried opening the grease trays to align the holes.  I had a feeling that it wouldn't sear as well as my Weber propane.  Nice to hear mowin's experience so I don't try and end up with a mess of grease below the trays.

I'm fine with that as I didn't buy the GMG-DB to grill - just to smoke.  Once the smokin' is done, I can do a sear on the Weber!  That's fair as I don't expect the Weber grill to smoke well either!  Since the two styles of cooking are so different, I can't expect each to do both types well.  Each has its own purposes and specialities.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 20, 2016)

Did filets tonight. Meat turned out perfect thanks to patience. Did 425 and it took almost 20 minutes to get to medium rare, so I definitely think you guys are right about it being low on the reading. 

Do not recommend the GMG meat rub. Put it on the filets and it was not very good IMO, but again, the meat itself turned out really good and juicy. Seasoning....forever the challenge. Been using lowers seasoned salt and seasoned pepper for years, on about everything, so the other stuff is definitely a change.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 20, 2016)

I should change this thread title to the venture of a new pellet cooker all the way into some recipes until success so everyone new and learn from all of my mistakes and learning curves!!!!!!

Tonight, Chicken Wings. Simple but a big deal, as the chicken wing is a very popular dinner in this household of boys and a mom.  Going for 400 until I feel they are done. Left side will be spicy, right side will be sweet. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow. Just went in for the first flip, and we have a MAJOR difference in heat from left to right!  Left side is significantly farther along than the right.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 20, 2016)

Wings turned out good. I think the smoker does not weaken the BBQ sauce as much as the charcoal did, so I ended up with slightly saucy wings, but every single one was eaten and tastey. 

Spicey had a Webber chipotle rub with a sweet and spicy sauce, and the sweet had a basics poultry rub with a honey sweet sauce. 

Took so much longer than expected.  Really looking forward to the igrill2 showing up tomorrow to see the actual temps I am working with, as I really don't think the wings were ever actually cooked in a 425 temp which is where I was for the second half and the wings took an hour still. I don't mind waiting, but it just seemed long. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 21, 2016)

Attempt number two at baby back ribs is coming along nicely. Been at 250 for 5 hours now. Spraying with apple juice and worschester sauce smoking on some premium apple,hickory, cherry, maple pellets. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 21, 2016






Getting ready to crank up the heat to 275 and start glazing with BBQ sauce. Based on the flex, should be done in about an hour I believe.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 21, 2016)

Soooo good

Ever so slightly too long on the ribs, but they were still very tastey. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 21, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 21, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 21, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 21, 2016


----------



## mowin (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks tasty.  :drool


----------



## jcjack (Aug 23, 2016)

Did ribs yesterday.  Had them at 180F for about an hour, then up to 230F.  I had trouble with temperature variation between the right and left side.  I've had it before, but this seemed way off.  I played with the heat shield and slide it a bit to the right.  Obviously not enough because towards the end of a six hour smoke, I had temps soaring to near 300F.  That's a 70F difference!  The ribs turned out okay but not fall off the bone.  Seems I did better with larger hunks of meat.  I did get a good smoke ring and a good smoke flavor.  I'll need to play around on the heat disperser location.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 23, 2016)

With the GMG-DB cooled off, I took it apart to check the heat disperser.  When set in a centered position, the V-shaped underside diverts the majority of the heat the right - no wonder there was large temperature disparity!  I slid it to the right so that the center of the V was biased in that direction.  Smoking some chicken breasts tonight and will report back on temps.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 23, 2016)

I did burgers last night, and set it at 425.....ended up having to crank it up to 450.  Had a huge temp difference of 50 degrees from the igrill2 vs the temp reading on the GMG-DB (igrill2 much lower), but I was using a food probe for ambient temp, and not an ambient probe(which should come in the mail today), so we  will see tonight.  I moved the heat shield back to the center for this meal, but do not know about the different temps on each side, so I will play with that tonight when I have the right tools to measure while doing a flank steak marinated in teriyaki sauce.   (any recommendations on temps and time?)

At one point last night during the cook, my low pellet alarm went off when the hopper was full. Couldn't get it to turn off.  I stuck my hand in there and stirred them all around and it finally stopped.  Is this common?  Really starting to get a little frustrated with the quality......parts of me regretting not just ponying up the money for a Yoder...........not sure if I could still return it or not and upgrade, but upgrade would be pointless if the alarm is common in all grills and my fix is the standard fix.........


----------



## mowin (Aug 23, 2016)

Alarm is a simple plug. If it stays on again even if you mix the pellets up, just unplug until a new on shows up.

I have my shield all the way to the right. The higher the temp, the more its off. 
I aslo noticed when testing temps with nothing on the grill, i can get fairly even temps left to right. Add a chunk of meat, and there off again.  

Food probes will be inaccurate as a ambient probe at higher temps. Most won't go much over 250*. 

With all the quirks my DB has, it always puts out great que.  I did two racks of SLR and two chickens Saturday.  Barely had enough room,  but everything came out great.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 23, 2016)

Tikigriller - try not to get too discouraged.  Part of this is learning the grill - at least that's what I'm telling myself!  Across the grill, when I first started it, I was getting less than 12F from left, center, right sides of the grill.  I can live with that variation across the surface.  What bugs me, however, is the huge disparity between set temperature and actual. When set to 220F, I was getting 250F or better actual.  When set to 330F, I was getting 370+F and when set to 350F, I was getting 400F.  That's a 50F degree disparity!!

That all said, I did this through the course of smoking some boneless breast of chicken tonight and it despite the grill temps being off, they turned out surprisingly well.  I marinated them with a light coating of olive oil and a packet of Good Seasons Italian dressing (dry) overnight.  Then I hit them with smoke at 220F (really 250F) for a bit over an hour.  After that, for the last 45 minutes, I varied between 300F (actual temps 335F) to 350F (actual temps 400F).  I tried my best to keep the grill around 350F.  Pulled them when the internal temp of the chicken hit 160F.  All told, it was a 2 hour cook time.  Here's what they looked like coming off the grill:













IMG_0562.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 23, 2016






After letting them rest for a few minutes off grill, I sliced into the one with the probe.  Plenty juicy inside and with a nice smoke ring and good smoke flavor.













IMG_0563.JPG



__ jcjack
__ Aug 23, 2016






The downside of this for me was the way the temps were so far off on the GMG-DB.  Then again, I'm telling myself that the food turned out well - had a nice smoke flavor to it and the boneless breasts stayed juicy.  I'm going to stick with it but just in case, I did report to GMG CS the problems in seeing a 25F variation at 220F and a 50F or more variation at the upper ranges!   Let's see what they say.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 23, 2016)

I started the process of asking about a return........more than anything I am just curious to see what they will say at this point.  I like the way the food is coming out, but at this point, two weeks old, and I have had a missing bolt in the leg, a new hopper fan, and now possibly a new plug for the pellet sensor.  That grill looks so simple, I feel like I have just about rebuilt the thing!  LOL

thus far, the gentleman that I spoke with about my issues last week, has not returned my email about return policies, and I reached out to the store I bought it from, and he was going to reach out to the rep who would handle these requests, and nothing from them either. Another true sign of CS is what do they do when someone asks the tough questions!  We shall see.

I bet I end up keeping it and continuing to learn on it.  I look forward to having a temp I can trust with the iGrill2 probes.

For a medium to slightly medium well flank steak, what temp would you take it off the grill?


----------



## mowin (Aug 23, 2016)

140*


----------



## jcjack (Aug 23, 2016)

What mowin' said.  If you like a bit more on the rare side of medium-rare, try 135.  You can always cook more, you can't cook less!

BTW - GMG CS got back to me.  Seems I'm running old software on my WiFi enabled version.  I updated to the latest version (prototype v6.4).  Going to try that.  Also, slightly embarrassing, I had the grease tray in backwards (half moon cut out on the right side, not left - doh!).  With these two changes, I'm going to do a test burn tomorrow to see how it behaves.  Maybe I'll throw on some burgers for fun too!  I'll report back results.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 24, 2016)

I give up....again.......we had a change of plans for dinner last night and the cook was complete disaster. Wife put together all the sides and produce in the house while I got the meat ready.  Kids had to have taco's, yet I couldn't keep the ground turkey and taco seasoning from falling in between the grates!  Ended up just making an absolute mess.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously.....going for Tri Tip tonight.....never made it to the Flank Steak last night...tacos really did win out.  Taco Tuesday!!!!  Just to be clear by the way, I was kidding about the taco meat.


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 24, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> ......... Just to be clear by the way, I was kidding about the taco meat.


So, I guess it really didn't fall between the grates? Good to hear: I solved the very same problem by using the extra-extra-course grind. Still haven't solved the seasoning swan-dive problem, though.....


----------



## jcjack (Aug 24, 2016)

So I updated the software to v6.4 (prototype) from the stock v6.0.  My grill had been running as much as 50F hotter than set temperatures at the higher end (350F set - actual temps 400F mid grill).  So after checking with GMG-CS, I updated the software.  I had a choice of v6.3 (most up-to-date version) over v6.4, but decided to go whole hog on the prototype version.  GMG-DB CS told me that it hadn't been validated in cold weather temps so was still "prototype."  Since its 90's+ temperature in the Mid-Atlantic, I figured I didn't have to worry about cold weather operation - yet!  So ran a test burn this afternoon and here is what I got:

GMG-DB set temp: 350F

Actual temp:  330F

GMG-DB set temp: 250F

Actual temp: 245F

GMG-DB set temp: 150F

Actual temp: 145F

All actual temps were done with a Maverick Digital thermometer and I allowed the unit to run for a full 30 minutes at each setting to stabilize temps at the set point.  While the -20F disparity at higher temps was a bit disconcerting, it was better than 50F OVER!  I can always raise the set temp to compensate.  More importantly, I was encouraged by the mere 5F - 7F disparity for the lower temps where I believe the grill will spend most of its time.  So it looks like the new software is helping.  I have yet to do a real smoke with meat, but I figure I'll do that this weekend and report further.  Still liking my grill - just learning, updating, playing, etc.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok...going in for the Tri Tip Cook right now.  So far, the Igrill is measuring at 20 degrees less than the GMG.  The left side of the grill is also 12 degrees cooler than the right.  I am going to do this cook using the temp from the iGrill2, and not the GMG and see how it turns out.

Shooting for 225 until meat hits 135, and then bumping it to 400 to sear until meat hits 150 (I like a medium well tri tip--I know I know, it's murder of good meat)


----------



## mowin (Aug 24, 2016)

JCJack said:


> So I updated the software to v6.4 (prototype) from the stock v6.0.  My grill had been running as much as 50F hotter than set temperatures at the higher end (350F set - actual temps 400F mid grill).  So after checking with GMG-CS, I updated the software.  I had a choice of v6.3 (most up-to-date version) over v6.4, but decided to go whole hog on the prototype version.  GMG-DB CS told me that it hadn't been validated in cold weather temps so was still "prototype."  Since its 90's+ temperature in the Mid-Atlantic, I figured I didn't have to worry about cold weather operation - yet!  So ran a test burn this afternoon and here is what I got:
> 
> GMG-DB set temp: 350F
> Actual temp:  330F
> ...



I'm running 6.2 firmware. Ive had good luck with it, so I hesatate to upgrade. Keep us posted on how it's working out.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 24, 2016)

Temps have settled I. At 224 on the left and 212 on the right. GMG is set at 260.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow....right to left side is ranging a difference of 40 degrees!!!!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok. So the grill remained about 20-40 degrees below what the GMG stated. Right to left side also remained a constant 20 degree difference. That is concerning, but apparently, is going to be about finding the right location for the heat shield to disburse the heat correctly and evenly. It was placed in the center tonight with the drip trays wrapped in foil. 

Put the meat on at 225-230 based o. Igrill2, and removed meat at 124, raised grill temp o. I grill to 400, which got closer right to left of a dofference of about 6 degrees. Removed at 145, let rest 10 minutes, and it came out perfect for us!













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 24, 2016






No pellet alarms. Definitely concerned about the consistent difference in grill temps, both igrill2 to GMG as well as right to left. 

I planned to send you screen shots of the igrill2 graphs, but apparently, you lose those when you turn it off. 

I would still be inclined to return this grill and upgrade to a Yoder based on the completely inaccurate info the grill provides, but if anyone here says I am going to have the same issues with a Yoder, then I may as well save the money.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 25, 2016)

TG - I've seen posts indicate that every grill seems to have its quirks.  RecTecs (which I strongly considered) have a problem with a bent mount internal to the smoker on some units leaving the racks teetering on the heat deflectors.  RecTec's cure?  Get a hammer and pound the bracket into the right configuration - and that grill costs about $1K!  So I wouldn't give up on the GMG-DB just yet.  I don't know what quirks exist with Yoders, but I suspect there is something! 

For your temp variations, if you have the WiFi version, try upgrading the software.  As I posted earlier, its seemed to help mine quite a bit - I simply need to do a smoke test with meat this weekend.  I was told by GMG CS, that I could also switch to software v6.3 as well (latest validated version).  GMG CS has been very responsive and good to work with (so far!).  They also told me about a temperature calibration adjustment I can make via the WiFi unit that I have to align the smoker set temperature with my Maverick digital temp unit.

On the low pellet alarm, I looked on the GMG website and found that you can adjust the sensor mount, which should improve your experience.  Here are the steps:

Check to be sure that hopper pellet level is above the yellow pellet sensor (shown in picture) [JCJ note - no picture here since I cut and paste the instructions only.]
Loosen black, plastic nut on the low pellet sensor.
Adjust the yellow piece either in or out of the black, plastic nut 2 turns.
Re-tighten black, plastic nut into hopper wall.
Check to see if the beeping stopped (place something over the sensor to test).
If this hasn’t solved the issue, your grill will need a new low-pellet sensor. Simply go to buy part (if your grill is under warranty, you will just need to put in your serial number) and order a low-pellet sensor.
There's more to the instructions (and with pictures!) so you should check it out at http://greenmountaingrills.com/support/​.  Hope some of this helps.  I'm still playing around with my grill, but figured that once I get it dialed in correctly, I should be good to go.  The good news is that so far just about everything cooked has turned out well.  The only food that could have been better was the salmon (too salty from the marinade process) and the ribs (not cooked long enough to tenderize fully).


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks JC........unfortunately, one of the other issues I am having, is I can't get the grill to connect to the WiFi so I can do any updates.  I have not had  a chance to call that issue in to see if they can walk me through what the issue is and why it will not connect.  I even rolled it all the way into my living room to make  sure it was close enough to the router and still no luck getting it to connect.  I was thinking tonight I may delete the GMG App from my phone, re-load the App, reset the grill and see if it will connect then in the event there is some strange bug in there keeping it from connecting so I can update.

By the time I was  done with  my cook, I figured playing with the heat shield  placement will be key to getting  consistent temps throughout the grill, but it will also be nice  to be able to slide it around if at times you actually can use such a difference in temps from one side of the grill to the other.

Hopefully I will get home early enough from work today to try and call GMG CS and see  if they have any other ideas why it will not connect to my WiFi.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 25, 2016)

TG - didn't realize you were still having Wifi issues. Silly question but did you install the antenna that screws into the control board?  If so, I agree that turning the grill off and reloading the app to your smartphone seem appropriate next steps. 

You can also check the version of software on your grill. Start with the grill off via the toggle switch. Then press the temp up button. Then toggle the grill on while holding the temp up button in still. After about ten seconds, your software version will appear on the LED display. 

Good luck with everything and keep us posted on how it's all going.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 25, 2016)

Everything installed correctly and it is running on 6.0.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok. Then sounds like a software update is needed. Good luck with the reset!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 25, 2016)

Well.....GMG-CS has finally gotten back to me...and basically, their stance is, I own it.  So even if you buy it, and are not happy with the  product for whatever reason, the only way they will issue a refund, is if it is broken to a point that they can't fix it.

"if we are unable to fix the issue then a return may be looked at.  As I stated we have a warranty to repair for this very reason"

I know all about "warranties" and why they are there.....but this stance is NOT one that will warrant this company being very successful in their CS Relations for very long.  And according to Neil from CS, the oven in my kitchen is off on temps more so than a pellet grill will be.  Now THAT is something I find hard to believe.  Not saying it isn't true, but I find it hard to believe.

After lots of directions this thread has taken, my recommendation to anyone that has made it this far along and is considering a GMG, is try to find someone you know that has one and figure out a way to give it a trial run.  If I would have bought a stupid Traeger at Costco, Costco would have taken it back!

Might be looking to sell it off.  Save someone $100 based on 2 weeks of use, and go try another brand.......this response from CS was very discouraging.  I guess I should have asked these return questions up front....just assumed I would not be having the issues I have already had, so that is on me.

I will try the store I bought it at one more time to see  if they will take it back...if not, I guess I will just have to find a way to make it work..which I will. 

I hate buyer's remorse....especially for something I was so excited about.


----------



## jcjack (Aug 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear TG. Sucks that you are going thru this. Were you able to get the wifi connected?


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 25, 2016)

I have not had a chance to try it all out yet. Just got home and need to cook the flank steak!


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 26, 2016)

So the grill temps last night were even more off than the previous night.

Moved the heat shield more to the right in an effort to try and get the grill to be more evenly heated.  Still had a 20 degree difference in most cases, it was just hotter on the Hopper Side this time.

Grill at 335..iGrill2 measuring only 275 on the hot side.  Raised grill to 465 at  the end trying to get a seer, and could not get the grill above 376 according to the iGrill2 on the hotter side of the grill.

Emailed info back to GMG with many more specifics as to the foil lining, the fact it is heavy duty foil, weather outside etc.  Perhaps some damage was done on the initial burn in stage when the Hopper Fan was not working?  At these temp differences, I am never going to be able to get the grill to actually be in the 400's, much less, reach the 500 it is supposed to be capable of (not that I would need to use that high of a temp very often).

We will see what advice they have for me now.

So...back to food however.....the Flank Steak was good.  Cooked it at 275 until the meat reached 125, then removed the meat, raised the grill to all I could, which was somewhere between 375 and 465 (LOL), then tried to seer it on both sides until it reach 140. The meat had a nice smoke ring to it, but it was still a tad dry.  Sprayed it with pineapple juice throughout the cook.  Heavily marinated in teriyaki Sauce.  Any suggestions to get it to be juicier?  My new knowledge says I should have cooked it faster so it reached temp quicker, so start it at a higher temp next time...or is my brain completely reversed and I should have cooked it slower and lower?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 2, 2016)

If I was doing a complete buy and not modding my classic OKJ, I would get the Pellet Pro unit from Smoke Daffy.


----------



## tikigriller (Sep 2, 2016)

GMG has done a good job dealing with me.  Very friendly on the phone.  I just don't agree with not being able to try things out.   That is on me for not asking that question when I bought it.  For all I know, the temp issues I am having, really are just how these grills work.

The temp reading on the grill, according to GMG, is just an average...it is not the actual temp.   Once it reaches that temp, it does not change with the actual fluctuations going on inside, because  if it did, they said the grill would be constantly heating itself, which would dry out the meat.  There was a lot more to that explanation that made sense than what I just put here.

My only issue still remains the inability to connect to Wifi....I believe however, this is not the Grill, it is my set up, and I just have not had time to get home early enough to work on it with tech support.  When I get home early enough, I want to cook!!!  LOL

Tri Tip last night, and it was easily the best Tri Tip I have ever had...so I am definitely starting to figure things out.  I still think I am going to get a BGE and do some side by sides, and if I see enough of a difference in the BGE, I may sell my slightly used GMG.   If there is not enough of a difference, then I will take the BGE back to the store I will buy it from, that DOES offer a 30 day money back promise for any reason, so if you don't like the grill, you don't have to keep it.

Plan to do two things this weekend......Poor Mans Burnt Ends and Ribs again.  The Ribs, because I know how to do those now...the Burnt Ends will be the first try at it, so if I fail, I want the ribs to fall back on!


----------



## tikigriller (Sep 3, 2016)

Big Green Egg purchased today.  I officially have a fleet of BBQ's now at the house.  Going to do a rack of Ribs on the GMG and one on the BGE tomorrow and see the difference.  based on everything I have no read and my experience with the GMG, I have a feeling I am going to be selling the GMG unless I somehow find a way to talk my wife into letting me keep them both!  LOL


----------

